# selling a property



## phil100 (Sep 4, 2009)

hi i wish to sell a private property in torrevieja could anyone give me any idea of what would be involved and what sort of costs would be involved meny thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

phil100 said:


> hi i wish to sell a private property in torrevieja could anyone give me any idea of what would be involved and what sort of costs would be involved meny thanks


Hi I have a freind who owns an estate agency in the area I am sure he would be able to tell you all the costs involved. If you PM with your details me I will pass them on to him


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Thats the simple answer, e-mail an estate agent who will advise you on costs, rates and possibly even the approximate value!! Comission for estate agents is negotiable and varies, so it could be worth shopping around?? andI know you have to pay capital gains tax if you're not rebuying in Spain, but I dont know how much it is

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thats the simple answer, e-mail an estate agent who will advise you on costs, rates and possibly even the approximate value!! Comission for estate agents is negotiable and varies, so it could be worth shopping around?? andI know you have to pay capital gains tax if you're not rebuying in Spain, but I dont know how much it is
> 
> Jo xxx


Make sure you get a good deal. Estate agents had it good for a long time so now make them work harder for less money. With the current state of the property market you should be able to get a good deal, but bear in mind you will have to price your property at a very realistic price. There are so mkany properties available that it is a bad time to sell. Lots of property available where investors could not complete after putting down as much as 40%, plus bank repossions and builders going to the wall. Have you considered renting your place out until the market picks up :confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> Make sure you get a good deal. Estate agents had it good for a long time so now make them work harder for less money. With the current state of the property market you should be able to get a good deal, but bear in mind you will have to price your property at a very realistic price. There are so mkany properties available that it is a bad time to sell. Lots of property available where investors could not complete after putting down as much as 40%, plus bank repossions and builders going to the wall. Have you considered renting your place out until the market picks up :confused2:



That said, iof you are taking your money out of Spain and back to the UK, the exchange rate is favourable at the mo, so you'll need to do your sums, you maybe able to afford to reduce the price to catch the low pound?????... of course it could go even lower yet????


Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

jojo said:


> That said, iof you are taking your money out of Spain and back to the UK, the exchange rate is favourable at the mo, so you'll need to do your sums, you maybe able to afford to reduce the price to catch the low pound?????... of course it could go even lower yet????
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Good point. 
Just sitting with a glass of wine relaxing after a hard day. Going out for a ciggy and a swim soon. Its still 30 here tonight!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BUGS said:


> Good point.
> Just sitting with a glass of wine relaxing after a hard day. Going out for a ciggy and a swim soon. Its still 30 here tonight!


Yeah, its the same here, too hot to try to go to sleep, not sure I can be bothered with a swim now tho, kids are in bed and its not much fun on my own  I pop out onto the terrace every now and again for a ciggie tho, listening to the crickets and getting bitten to death by mozzies!!!

I might head up to bed in a mo and sit on the terrace up there, by way of a change - I know how to live LOL


Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yeah, its the same here, too hot to try to go to sleep, not sure I can be bothered with a swim now tho, kids are in bed and its not much fun on my own  I pop out onto the terrace every now and again for a ciggie tho, listening to the crickets and getting bitten to death by mozzies!!!
> 
> I might head up to bed in a mo and sit on the terrace up there, by way of a change - I know how to live LOL
> 
> ...


Exciting stuff eh.
Got such a busy day tomorrow but its just too hot to sleep. Might have a read outside after the pool just to cool off. The mozzies are not too bad in my garden for some reason  Ciggy time


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Phil100, there are lots of estate agents in the area of your property (google them) and you should contact a few of them to get the info you require and to get the best rate of comission, price etc. Its not a good idea to put your phone number on an open forum, you dont know who'll be phoning you!!??

Let us know how you get on


Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Reality check after living in Torrevieja for 8 years is that you can hardly give the stuff away at the moment. If you have to sell in a hurry be prepared for HUGE discounting there at especially if you are on one of the mega-urbanistations on the south side or Rojales. 

Hopefully you will have bought it long enough to go to still be on the right side. I know dozens of agents there but many will just not even take on new property unless it is priced to sell or unique. 

Never mind the sun is still shining there. Renting might be an answer although the market is very tough there - far too much available to keep the price up.


----------



## johncheney (Oct 31, 2007)

*campillos*



BUGS said:


> Hi I have a freind who owns an estate agency in the area I am sure he would be able to tell you all the costs involved. If you PM with your details me I will pass them on to him


Hi do you know of anyone in the CAMPILLOS area??
John


----------

